# My Diet - Advice Please :)



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Per Meal Requirements

Carbs Protein Fat

67g 67g 15g

*Meal 1*

140g QuakerOats (Oatmeal)

2 Hard/Normal Boiled Eggs

1 Tin Tuna

Glass Orange Juice

*Meal 2*

150g Tesco Low Fat Strawberry Yoghurt

1 Tin Tuna

25g Nuts - Almonds

*Meal 3*

1 Chicken Breast

1 Jacket Potato

2 Florets Broccoli

1 Apple

1 Litre Water/Squash

*Meal 4*

2 Slices of Wafer Thin Chicken

1 Slices Wholemeal Bread

Sliced Tomato

1 Tin Tuna

1 Litre of Water/Squash

*Meal 5*

Evening Meal

Varied Daily

(Always Including Portion of Meat + Orange Juice)

*Meal 6*

Protein Shake

*Supplements*

1 Multivitamin

1 Zinc

1 Flax Oil

This is what I have come up with so far...

With your knowledge what would you suggest I alter/add to get this to a perfect diet?

I am expecting to maybe have to add more to this as I want to gain weight, but have run out of ideas as to what else to put...

This lot totals around £35 for the week, not including shakes. Dont really want to go to much over this now :/

Do I need to add anymore to this now?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How did you do that chart?

That looks so cool!

I feel stupid now


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just copied from MS Excel Spreadsheet and pasted it into the advanced mode in the forums...

It just did it for me


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Xcel...?? Edit... yep thought so...


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Although the chart has gone pretty big now..

I think ill edit it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wish I was more of a computer geek myself.

I never learned excell myself but would like to learn it.

I liked the cells better

I think you need more food. Is that your totals at the top for the day?

If so, are you dieting or trying to bulk up.

Sorry, but you did not say.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would use oatmeal in the morning over cerial.

Add more protein to meal 1 (like 2 more eggs).

Add a little more protein to meal 2 maybe a small can of tuna.

Drop a slice of bread meal #4 and maybe add a vegetable instead.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am trying to bulk up

the totals are just on a per meal basis and are based around 4000kcals per day


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have edited it slightly again to contain your suggestions...

Would this be balanced enough to eat daily, maybe changing the veg from time to time?

Its gonna be a dull question, but what do you buy oatmeal in? searched the supermarkets (I buy online) and cant find anything there except oatmeal bars...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

its called porridge over here mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

megatron said:


> its called porridge over here mate


  Sorry!

Meal #2 needs a little bit more protein in it.

I think meal #4 looks a little light on the protein too. Wafer thin chicken, how many grams of protein per slice?

You would need about 40 grams in that meal as the bread and brocolli would be about 40 grams of carbs maybe a little more with the tomato.

Also meal #4 should have a good fat in it too like maybe some fish oils or even better Flax oil. It has lignans in it and it also has natural estrogen blocking too. I have heard but not read myself that flax oil might boost natural test levels but I will read up on it and check it out.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

it's not as if porridge is a more sensible name than oatmeal lol -> I used to love brown sugar on porridge as a nipper, maybe you could mix some protied powder into the mix before heating (if it doesn't make it disgusting)...

What u think hackskii?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

megatron said:


> it's not as if porridge is a more sensible name than oatmeal lol -> I used to love brown sugar on porridge as a nipper, maybe you could mix some protied powder into the mix before heating (if it doesn't make it disgusting)...
> 
> What u think hackskii?


Oatmeal is a great first meal. Oatmeal helps lower cholerterol and has great natural fiber in it.

I used to add the protein powder to it too but only after it has been cooked.

Do not cook with the protein powder in it as it will ruin the protein.

Whey protein in oatmeal tasts really good and makes it creamy.

a half cup of uncooked oatmeal is 25 grams of carbs so 1 scoop (protein) per half cup uncooked oatmeal is perfect.

To make it even healthier (if you could stomach it) add some flax seed oil to it and you would have a really healthy meal there.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

what are yourt stats please mate? height, weight, approx b/f etc..


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

megatron said:


> maybe you could mix some protied powder into the mix before heating (if it doesn't make it disgusting)...


DONT heat protein powders mate. If they get heated (after about 65 C) they denature and the protein is wasted! you can heat the porridge and after its cooled down a bit stir in the powder?

Personally, i eat my oats 'raw' with just some water or milk and sweetener. tastes lovely! and then i drink a shake seperately.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

yeah oatmeal is a great meal - I have it at work mid-morning

Generally add in 2 scoops of chocolate whey protein after i've zapped it in the microwave for a minute.

Alternatively I sometimes add dried fruit and a handful of mixed nuts.



L


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"DONT heat protein powders mate. If they get heated (after about 65 C) they denature"

It was only a matter of time until mega showed that in reality he was a newb

Cheers Panthro&hackskii I could have been doing that wrong indefinately lol (****)


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am 6ft 2in, 13st 2pd, Have low bodyfat, I think around 13% last time I checked, but it may have gone up slightly now (damn chinese food)

I found quaker oats as porridge, and have added that to meal 1.

I will also pick up some of the flax oil, but dont know what to add to meal 4 to boost the protein. This oil, do you just drizzle some onto your meals throughout the day then?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Wot about taking 1000mg of flax oil in a capsule as a supplement every day?

Would that be a good alternative?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you have tuna - or lots of turkey (think slabs not wafer thin slices) in meal 4?

both are rich sources of protien.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Added some tuna into meal 4

That looking better now then?

Also what about the flax supplements? tablets ok, or should I drizzle it onto my food?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, 1 capsule is about 1 gram of fish oil or flax oil. Good stuff there both are very healthy and can lower triglyceride levels in the blood and this is good.

It can also help raise your HDL and lower your LDL which are the good and bad cholesterols.

Joint lubrication too this will be helpfull for.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

So if I stick to this you gus reckon I should see some weight gain?

Im gonna take some before pics, and stats and then get going early next week...

Cant wait now to get into it


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

how long have you been training for br3ach mate?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Man - ive been following these guys advice closely as possable for only about a month

good results is all I can say, very pleased with what changing my died and excercise plan (to less in general lol) has paid off - and will hopefully continue to. Although I must have caught the bug because I recently blew over £200 on supplements and stacking formulas (although not doing the stacks yet) - bank account is rather dry  but its all worth it. I also feel stronger in general.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been training for the last two years but never thought about taking it seriously.

I used to go through 6 months spells and then got a little busy in work/life and had to give it a break, but I have managed to settle down a bit now and a routine should be easier to stick too..

Nice to see it paid off for you then megatron. Hopefulyy if I can dicipline myself enough to follow this properly then I should see the same.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I cant find much wrong with this diet but there is a lack of veg, especially fruit.

A little EFA would be good

Try to vary the protein a little but all said and done, it will work well as it is

I will say one thing though, your macronutrient ratio requirements are well out


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jimmy what do you mean macronutrient requirements m8?

And also whats EFA?

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the p,c&f ratios are well off the mark to your origonal calculations

efa essential fatty acids such as flax salmon etc


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I will get into working out the exact proportions of carbs, protein and fat as I go along as I need to buy this stuff first to get an idea of whats in it, and what needs to be replaced..

But this is what I have come up with taking the advice from here:

*Meal 1*

140g QuakerOats (Oatmeal)

2 Hard/Normal Boiled Eggs

1 Tin Tuna

Glass Orange Juice

*Meal 2*

150g Tesco Low Fat Strawberry Yoghurt

1 Tin Tuna

25g Nuts - Almonds

*Meal 3*

1 Chicken Breast

1 Jacket Potato

2 Florets Broccoli

1 Apple

1 Litre Water/Squash

*Meal 4*

2 Slices of Wafer Thin Chicken

1 Slices Wholemeal Bread

Sliced Tomato

1 Tin Tuna

1 Litre of Water/Squash

*Meal 5*

Evening Meal

Varied Daily

(Always Including Portion of Meat + Orange Juice)

*Meal 6*

Protein Shake

*Supplements*

1 Multivitamin

1 Zinc

1 Flax Oil

Again I am open to anything that any of you guys may want to add.

I will be adapting this as soon as I find out each ingredietns individual nutritional values to try and match 40%/40%/20% - carbs/protein/fat.

Thanks for your advice so far, but if you do spot anything else please let me know.

br3ach


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> the p,c&f ratios are well off the mark to your origonal calculations
> 
> efa essential fatty acids such as flax salmon etc


Does the new one, including supplements wok out any better.

I have only guessed what goes where with the nutritional values, but like i say once i buy the stuff, ill modify and add bits where needed.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

looks good to me, I still would like to see more fruit and salad in there.

Dont worry yourself with the 40/40/20 thing, just work a balanced plan with plenty of fibre and fluids.

Stick with it for a few weeks and adjust/fine tune the C&F ratios when you evaluate /assess your physique.

We are all different and I know that I need a 50/50 kcal ratio of fats to carbs


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

br3ach said:


> Does the new one, including supplements wok out any better.
> 
> I have only guessed what goes where with the nutritional values, but like i say once i buy the stuff, ill modify and add bits where needed.


There was nothing wrong with your ratios bud, its just that you calculated 67/67/15 c/p/f in the origonal plan, but the meals dont add to that


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok great

I added the supplements and will post the results as I grow 

13st atm, looking to gain slowly over the next few months, and will post b4 and after pictures later down the line maybe


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

will look forward


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok bro,

Take the apple from meal #3 and add it to meal #2

Meal #1,3 add some good fats (EFA's) fish or flax seed oils (2 gel caps).

Meal #4 add a couple of peanuts, or almonds, cashews, borrage oil, evening primrose oil.

Meal #5 I would eat a vegatable along with some protein and some fat.

Vegetables provide good fiber, anti-oxidents, vitamins and especially good minerals. Minerals are the most important nutrients you can get. They are supported by vitamins and not the other way around.

For instance, Potassium regulates heart function, Iron transfers oxygen in the blood, zinc supports testosterone production and immune system. Minerals also regulate ph ballance and minerals you can not live without.

So the point I am trying to make is vegetables are one of the more important substances in the diet. No empty callories here

General rule of thumb is fruits in the morning and vege's at night.

Remember an apple a day keeps the Dr. away. The apple has pectin in it and can help lower cholesterol. Good stuff bro.

Convience is nice but a good diet is key!!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes my main meal at night will contain vegatables and meat so hoepfully that will cover that area.

I have edited my diet I have saved on my PC and am going shopping tomorrow.

Wish me luck....I hate it 

lol


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Personally, i eat my oats 'raw' with just some water or milk and sweetener. tastes lovely! and then i drink a shake seperately. - panthro

Too right mate, try this, 100g oats, handfull of chopped almonds, and half a sachet of cadburys highlights (choc toffee flavour) mix with cold milk to a consistency of thick muesli. Uncooked, eaten cold! Really makes your mouth feel better on a morning after youve just eaten 6 eggs!!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

banana, oatmeal, reflex vanilla whey, flax oil, peanut butter, 5 minutes to prepare blend and drink - done it for 3 weeks now and still not bored,


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you substitue 1 meal a day with this shake powerU?

Which one would you reccomend me to swap it for if that was the case?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I have that as soon as i get out of bed, really easy to stomach - plus i train at 6.30am 4 mornings a week and it's not too heavy on my stomach. I count it as a meal, I have that, four more meals, plus a PWO shake on training days and always a protein shake in milk with flax before bed.

That routine works really well for me bulking and cutting, i just alter the amount of carbs in the meals to bulk/cut.

Just sort out a basic diet plan, staggered over the day to fit in with YOU otherwise you just won't stick at it, eating shouldn't be a chore.

Take a day off and eat crap at weekends too!


----------

